# New Artist



## Ronin_san (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi there people.
I´m new here and I m still trying to learn how this thing works.... Oh..And I'm sorry for my  poor english... I know it sucks, but I hope you all understand what I write.... whatever...

Here is my frist artwork... I guess it's an common D&D Party. In fact, my old Party... 
The characters, starting from de left, are:

Heian Thamirael, an skilled Elf from Elethor
Krusk , the Half-Orc Barbarian (I know the neme is the same, but this is another character)
Leah Amastacia, Elf Archer... very deadly with a long bow
Kerrik, once a Man... now a weapon of the GODS
Beren, A psionic warrior and his close friend, Hanfast, the halflig enchanter
Endrin Allawood, Wizard of great power, but even greater heart







Hope you like it...


----------



## Ronin_san (Feb 17, 2004)

The Dark side of the same campain...







The neme is Destrad, and he's a Shadow-like humanoid trained as an assassin and a spy


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Feb 17, 2004)

Awesome.  I really like your style and use of color.  This stuff is very good.  Keep it coming!   I think you have a good sense of shadow and musculature  I especially like the shadow creature.  Keep the artwork coming!

Oh, and Krusk's axe is 'UGE!  Love it.


----------



## Ferret (Feb 17, 2004)

Sweet art, don't worry your english is better then, my english.

Seriously your art is very cool.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 17, 2004)

Ronin_san said:
			
		

> Hi there people.
> I´m new here and I m still trying to learn how this thing works.... Oh..And I'm sorry for my  poor english... I know it sucks, but I hope you all understand what I write.... whatever...




Welcome to EN World, Ronin-san! 

I really like your work... that Dark side of your campaign picture is awsome.  Make sure you check out the FREE portrait and monster sketch threads. There is a lot of great inspiration in those threads, both descriptions and artwork.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 17, 2004)

Goodstuff Ronin-san!

I really like your coloring skills! 

And your english is better than my art! 

-BFG


----------



## Sialia (Feb 17, 2004)

Fine, fine work!  More, please.


----------



## Ronin_san (Feb 17, 2004)

I´m happy you´ve apreciated my drawings... I love to draw those Medieval Fantasy stuffs and, maybe some day, I ´ll be able to work with that (but not in my country, I guess)...by now, it´s only a hobbie.
I have a few more works here, and I will show them very soon...

Thanks again... 

C ya


----------



## pogre (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome to the boards. Thanks for posting your art. I certainly enjoyed viewing it. Quite a talent you have.


----------



## Ronin_san (Feb 18, 2004)

This is an old one...2001 I think...
Last year I used this drawing to train my skills in PHOTOSHOP USE...well, I have to keep training..
sorry about the size, but it has to be big...to show the horseman details...
The slayers are Dunyc and Helm...and the dragon....well, just a Red one...  






I promise I'll not post a giant pic like that again...C Ya


----------



## Romus (Feb 18, 2004)

goos stuff, i like it.


----------



## Sialia (Feb 18, 2004)

Size is definitely a good thing for a work this detailed. I'm glad you posted it this way, so I can see it properly.


Fine composition!


----------



## Guilberwood (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi Ronin!!!!

I don't need come to the boards to tell you what I think about your artwork, you know they're awesome!

Just came to give my suport to an old friend 

By the way, I played the wizard from the first picture( I miss him )

See you guys


----------



## Ferret (Feb 18, 2004)

New pic is awesome. Like others said the details are shown well at that size.

Wish I could use photoshop.


----------



## Lalato (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi Ronin_san...
very nice stuff.  BTW, my sister lives in Rio (she grew up there, but I grew up in the US... long story)...


----------



## Strutinan (Feb 19, 2004)

Ronin_San,

If you are interrested in moe xposure, check out the "DaemonEye] Another New Artist's Call" thread a little further down the page.  The kind of stuff you have done here (especially the shadow creature) is the kind of thing I would like to see in Arcanus Veritas


----------



## Greatwyrm (Feb 19, 2004)

These are some good pics.  I especially like the dragon at the cliff.


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 20, 2004)

Wow, great stuff! You've definitely got a style of your own- I especially enjoy the way you mix simplicity and detail. Good job, and keep posting more artwork!


----------



## Ronin_san (Feb 20, 2004)

Three great warrior from an old D&D game


----------



## Ferret (Feb 22, 2004)

I can tell you have a way around photoshop/what ever program you use.


----------



## Ronin_san (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanx... I´m learnig to use Photoshop 7...But there ar many things I still have to learn...
Soon I'll post a new image I'm working at...
Cya


----------



## Ferret (Feb 23, 2004)

Cool, I might try to learn myself...


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 24, 2004)

Again, great stuff!


----------



## Ronin_san (Feb 25, 2004)

A New Pic...Kensir, High Elf Archer


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Feb 25, 2004)

Your colors are really beautiful.


----------



## Ferret (Feb 25, 2004)

Do you draw them out first or do you use a tablet?


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 25, 2004)

Ronin_san said:
			
		

> A New Pic...Kensir, High Elf Archer




That sound you hear is my jaw hitting the floor. Absolutely amazing work!


----------



## Ronin_san (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi there people. 
And no, I do not have a Tablet..so, I have to use the paper...


----------



## Ronin_san (Feb 27, 2004)

Ilaen... I guess you could call him an Urban Elf


----------



## Ronin_san (Mar 1, 2004)

One more... 
This is Dunyc...My D&D character...in a really bad day


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Mar 3, 2004)

Keep it coming.  I love this stuff.  I especially like your character portrait.  How'd he lose his hand?  I love a good war story   

Your pictures are wonderfully colorful.  I've really enjoyed looking at all of them, they're excellent.


----------



## Ferret (Mar 3, 2004)

Yup keep it comin' in. Do you want to post your drawing of a Dregh here?


----------



## Ronin_san (Mar 4, 2004)

I don´t think it´s necessary...The Dregh has to be in your topic. No need to post the same pic twice in de same forum.   

About may "handless" character... He has made an Undead wizard (LICH) as his enemy. The left hand was destroied by a powerfull spell, and he was left to die in an Icy desert. 
But that's ok...the problem is to fight with a Halbard using only ONE hand...


----------



## ThorneMD (Mar 4, 2004)

Maybe a few character requests for a bored artist.  

Welby Tallfellow
Halfling Cleric
Long Black Hair, tied in a ponytail.
Brown Eyes.
No tattoos or disfigurements.
Dark Green Travel Cloak.
Halfling Plate Mail.
Two Whips. One on each side.
Wolfen by him (crossbreed between wolf and dog).
Light Crossbow on back.
Pipe in mouth.
Holy Symbol of St. Cuthbert on neck.
Signal whistle on neck
(if in a resting period) looking at various holy symbols. They are his collection items.

Rudic Noson
Human Paladin
Short Black Hair
Tanned Skin
Finely Trimmed Goatee
Scale Mail
Light flail on his right side
Whip around his waist
Whip Dagger on his left side
On the back of his Rhino Mount, which wears a +1 Mithrel Chainshirt Barding.
Heavy Lance in hands.

Haldir
Half-Orc Druid
Long Black hair kept in a neat braid
All Muscle
fine clothes
Ankheg Hide Armor
Large Ankheg Shield
+1 Scimitar, which look like the scimitars of Drizzit

Thanks if you do and thanks for just reading.


----------



## ThorneMD (Mar 21, 2004)

just a bump


----------



## doghead (Mar 22, 2004)

I like the red dragon (post #10). Colours are great, as people have already noted. But I especially like the way it seems to hang in the air, while retaining a sense of great weight.


----------



## Ronin_san (Mar 22, 2004)

Nice You liked the dragon, doghead...thanx

Hey Thorne..this halfling is more like a Kender or like a Hobbit? I mean...He has shoes??


----------



## Ronin_san (Mar 23, 2004)

A New character.
Eron Lancrof, Fighter/ Sorcerer


----------



## ThorneMD (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes the Halfling does have shoes. The new pic is amazing as well.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Thaniel (Mar 31, 2004)

Very very good work. I love it. It somewhat reminds me of the old Shining Force games on Sega Genesis.  If you find the urge to do requests, here are mine...

Valewin
5'9" 215lb. Male Human Cleric/Fighter - Short red hair, green eyes, mustache and beard trimmed short.
Quite strong (Str 16). He wears what amounts to a suit of black leather armor with mithril plates covering vital areas. The plates are not connected to each other in any way, only to the leather. He wears a holy symbol of Kord around his neck and wields a greatsword with the Kord symbol on the crossbar (see attached).

Forcke
6'3" 255lb. Male Half-Orc Sorcerer/Barbarian - Closely shaved black hair, brown eyes.
Also strong (16 Str). His human heritage is stronger than his orc heritage, which is shown only by small tusks, pointed ears, and a slightly upturned nose. He wears basic adventuring clothing. He has a spiked leather gauntlet on his right hand and a mithril battleaxe on his back. On his shoulder is Frank, his monkey familiar.

It would be very cool if I could have them both in the same picture. Also would be cool if Forcke's non-gloved hand could have a small flame in it, as if he were casting something.

Thanks in advance if you can get around to it.

Keep up the very good work.

- Thaniel


----------



## Breakstone (Apr 1, 2004)

Awesome, awesome work.

As I said eariler, I love the style you give your art.

By the way, are you "officially" taking requests?


----------



## Stone Angel (Apr 1, 2004)

This stuff is great. Keep it up.

And Thaniel Shining Force were a great set of Games. Centaur Paladin all the way.

The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## CelticWolf (Apr 2, 2004)

*Beautiful!*

All of your work is well done - good use of color, form, and layout.  And your characters really show through in their drawings.

Keep up the good work!

C.W.


----------



## Ronin_san (Apr 2, 2004)

Tsunami said:
			
		

> Awesome, awesome work.
> 
> As I said eariler, I love the style you give your art.
> 
> By the way, are you "officially" taking requests?




It's not "officially"...but I´m trying to draw some characters from the request boards...but I can´t promise anything, cause my free time is very short.


----------



## Ronin_san (Apr 8, 2004)

Another one....part of a bigger scene.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice work. I'm not sure how I missed this thread. I very much like the style and feel of your work. Now for my standard question. What is your process and what tools do you use? 

Give us a rundown of how you go about putting together a piece from the paper to the screen? I've always found that, as an artist, I can improve my product by incorporating aspects of other artists' processes into my own.


----------



## Ferret (Apr 8, 2004)

By far. The best. Picture EVAR!


----------



## Ronin_san (Apr 9, 2004)

Aristotle said:
			
		

> Nice work. I'm not sure how I missed this thread. I very much like the style and feel of your work. Now for my standard question. What is your process and what tools do you use?
> 
> Give us a rundown of how you go about putting together a piece from the paper to the screen? I've always found that, as an artist, I can improve my product by incorporating aspects of other artists' processes into my own.




Well..The process is simple. All you have to know is how to use the photoshop.
Step one is paper and pencil....then I make the final art using black ink.
Step Two. scan the pic in high resolution. 200 dpi or more
Step Three. PHOTOSHOP. I like to use 2 or 3 layers only. On for the  artline(multiply mode) and the other layers I use for the colors...of course there are some "tricks" that I like to use...like the selection opitions and some fillters...but all you need to start is the "magic wand" and the brushes 

The more you practice, the more you learn...
Cya


----------



## Ferret (Apr 13, 2004)

Bump, this stuff is too good to lose!

Also: Anymore work ronin? Nothing new?


----------



## Dimwhit (Apr 13, 2004)

Man, Ronin, that's some great stuff! You should set up a website and set up shop! A lot of us would love to come to you for character portraits.

Great art, and welcome to ENWorld.


----------



## Ronin_san (Apr 15, 2004)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Man, Ronin, that's some great stuff! You should set up a website and set up shop! A lot of us would love to come to you for character portraits.
> 
> Great art, and welcome to ENWorld.



Thanx, Guys...
I´m working on my website....very soon I'll put it on the net...Wish I could have more free time to draw... but I have to work....argh...Anyone knows how to make money with stuffs like that? Hehehehe  In my country it´s almost IMPOSSIBLE...well...that´s the way it is....I will post some new pics till next week
See U , and thanx again


----------



## Ronin_san (Apr 28, 2004)

Back to the first page...





Tim, halfling rogue...concept art


----------



## kroh (Apr 30, 2004)

*What is the sound of one jaw dropping*

Hey there...I love your artwork.  Your colors are fantastic and you have a great concept of scope...very panoramic. Great work !

Domo arigato-gosaimasu...

More pics please...

WalT


----------



## Ronin_san (May 23, 2004)

I'm still trying to finish this one... Guess i´m too slow...well...The complete scene will show 5 characters fighting with some Shadow tentacles inside a cave...


----------



## CelticWolf (May 26, 2004)

The excellence continues - wow!  Thanks again for sharing your skills with us...

CW


----------



## Dark Jezter (May 26, 2004)

I need to spend more time here in the art forum. 

Ronin San, you've got some real talent for fantasy artwork.  Great work!


----------



## Gandalf007 (May 29, 2004)

Very nice. You are good with computer tools.


----------



## Ronin_san (Jun 2, 2004)

New pic.... His name is Mikhail Aldaran.... Wizard, born in the city of Garath e member of the High Arcane Order....
And yes, his familiar is a tiny Dragon.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 2, 2004)

Excellent work... breathtaking.

Especially that dragon pic back on page one.  Damn.


----------



## Old One (Jun 3, 2004)

*Hmmm...*

And why isn't your art gracing the pages of RPG books instead of the drivel that is in half of them?

You do OUTSTANDING work...keep it up!

~ Old One


----------



## Ronin_san (Jun 13, 2004)

New stuff


----------



## Dimwhit (Jun 13, 2004)

Fantastic!


----------



## Ferret (Jun 13, 2004)

Cool, Almost looks like a cover.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Jun 13, 2004)

I can't beleive I'm just checking out this thread.  Wow.  You have an amazing style.  The colors are great.  Keep up the good work.  I'll probably end up stealing them for NPC's in my games.   Should I ever run a fantasy game again.


----------



## Ronin_san (Jul 6, 2004)

New stuff....A regular ranger at 1st Level...Nothing special


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jul 10, 2004)

Ronin_san said:
			
		

> New stuff....A regular ranger at 1st Level...Nothing special



 You're too humble.  That's another nice pic!


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 11, 2004)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> You're too humble.  That's another nice pic!




Isn't here though... 

Great work Ronin_san, you style keeps improving with each drawing. Keep up the hard work.

Have you had any 'professional' offers you can tell us about. You should try submitting some artwork for EN World Gamer. Who knows?

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Ronin_san (Aug 1, 2004)

My new character, a barbarian named Bloodhawk.


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 1, 2004)

I have to agree - really really nice stuff.

You should resurrect the "Draw your character" thread, and impress some more folks.


----------

